# Will these two foals both shed out to bay?



## Concealed45 (May 31, 2010)

Top one looks Dun and the bottom one Buckskin to me from what I can see of the black points. Bays dont usually have the black on the ears, shoulder striping and Dorsal stripe. I am no expert though, My wife would probably know better. I will show her the pictures tonight and get her opinion.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank you. I'd appreciate that.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Primitive bays have dorsal stripes, and I've never met any color of bay that _didn't_ have black points on their ears.

How far back in the parents' pedigrees are there bays? You most certainly can have a throwback, even with light colored parents. 

The first doesn't have the typical black points on its legs, but that doesn't mean it won't darken down more to a primitive bay.

The second is likely to gray out like its dam. If it has gray hairs around its muzzle and eyes, it'll probably gray out.

My heart horse was definitely a bay, but he had a dorsal stripe and his black points on his legs didn't go up as far as they do on a more 'normal' bay.

So to answer your question, it depends.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

On the first foal what color Dun was mama? To me, it looks like he took the Agouti from Daddy but not the dilute, making him bay. My geldings legs are black to his eyeballs,lol, but at birth they were the exact same buff color and didn't darken til he shed his foal coat. 

On the second foal I am going to vote sooty-ish buckskin. Could tell a lot more if we knew what mamas base coat was before she grayed out.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

To answer some questions:



> How far back in the parents' pedigrees are there bays? You most certainly can have a throwback, even with light colored parents.


On the sire's side (for both foals): His mother was a bay and then both grandmother's were bay.



> On the second foal I am going to vote sooty-ish buckskin. Could tell a lot more if we knew what mamas base coat was before she grayed out.


On the second foal, papers say his mother was black for a base color?



> On the first foal what color Dun was mama?


On the first foal, the mother is a buckskin dun. (or brown dun??) Just to the left of the first photo you can see part of the mare. That was her color. I have a better picture if you need it.

Anyone else with an idea of what they could shed out to?


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Here are a couple more pictures of the second foal if that helps.




























What do you think?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, we know he's a colt, now..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

The secound one look like he will gray out.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Well, we know he's a colt, now..... :lol: :lol:


LOL! Too funny!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Bump! Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## Concealed45 (May 31, 2010)

My wife says Dun on the second one, she doesnt think it would be grey.

Said the first could be anything, Bay, Bay dun, or Buckskin


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

The first one is a bay. I'm thinking bay on the second one to, and don't think he will gray.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Hmm, with the new pics I am going dun for the second colt as well. Although he doesn't have barring on his legs he does have what looks like webbing on his face and a dorsal stripe. Maybe dad was actually dun?


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

That one colt looks like he has the dorsal stripe. I wouldn't be surprised if he turned out to be dun.

As for the other one, he looks bay to me. Maybe you could post pics from all angles? I can't see if he has stripes or not. I'll double check the photos for the barring though.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

This is the newest picture of the first foal mentioned in the first post.










This is the second foal mentioned in the first post.










I'm still confused on what color they might be. Granted these are horrible pics.


----------

